# WWYD? I want warmth!!



## lkauppi (Sep 21, 2009)

We have a Heat-n-glo 6000TVFL vented B type, pretty but useless gas logs.  I want something that will give us heat. I have no idea which way to go or which way we can go.   We need to do a whole house hvac makeover anyway, but I am starting with the fireplace.  I had a set of heatmaster logs with an overhead blower in a past house, loved it.  I am wanting that type of deal again, it was in a firebox that could burn wood, but we had the logs in it.  Can I put an insert in the current space that will allow wood burning insert or gas logs or both?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## KeithO (Sep 22, 2009)

Most of the efficient gas units will be direct vent.  If it is in an above ground area, venting through the wall can be remarkably inexpensive and a simple DIY job.  I would be inclined to leave the fireplace alone only because of the work required to tear it out and the fact that you more than likely wouldn't be using the B vent anyway.

Look into a free standing stove and direct vent through the wall.  Morso & Jotul have nice stoves.  Napoleon similar in price, maybe slightly cheaper.  Not sure I trust the Napoleon quality.  Woodstock have some very nice and pretty soapstone stoves.  Not cheap, but in a different league and forever.

I don't think anyone here is going to recommend what you are suggesting.  A "real" EPA insert  + class A + gas logs = big bucks.


----------



## dattjacobs (Sep 28, 2009)

I just put in a jotul gv 600dv 40,000 btu ng stove. This stove is great. 260 pounds gets hot as hell stays hot for about 20 mins after you cut off the gas. I have a blower on mine. Flame looks very nice, 12 inch flames. I'm heating about 1,500 sq with it. Stove cost me 2,700 with vents and blower. 325 for install. Good luck

Todd


----------



## gasplumber (Sep 30, 2009)

The most efficient type of gas log is by far a vent free.  99.9% if operating properly and in a vent free firebox.   They will put out a tremendous amount of heat.  It sounds like the firebox/unit you have likely isnt rated for a vent free.  Not sure about local code in your area but here the firebox must be rated for ventfree or be a masonry firebox to install a vent free.  You can have a vent free firebox installed pretty easy but the cost will be high.  You will also need to check on mantle clearances etc.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 9, 2009)

I think that Heat N Glo Model is a 36 B vent gas fireplace.  If it is, just changing the logs wouldnt be an option.  From what I remember, it has the same framing dimensions as the direct vent heat n gloe fireplaces.  I'd pull it out, install a high efficiency direct vent fireplace and you can run DV pipe thru the area where the B vent ran.  It may be nice and simple without a lot of re framing


----------

